# theravac enemas



## rlpd (Dec 13, 2001)

Has anybody heard of theravac enemas. There is not much on the web about them but from the little I read, they seem to be used for paralyzed or spinal chord injury people. They come in a bottle and claim a movement in 2 to 15 minutes. They are very expensive. 100.00 a bottle. I am just thinking if worse comes to worse. Wouldn't it be okay if people with spinal chord injuries use them every day for ? years. Can't find them in the store. Have to be ordered.


----------



## steve f (Dec 1, 2001)

They are expensive, I bought a jar of 30 for $60 on the web.They do work as advertised, 5-15 minutes is about right. They're not too harsh and the main ingredient is basically the stool softener found in Colace. Apparently it's a mild stimulant when given rectally.One other thing you might try is CEO-TWO suppositories. They release a small amount of carbon dioxide gas that presses on the colon wall, sort of 'dry enema'. They're actually pretty effective and produce a bowel movement in 20 minutes or less. They're only available on the web as far as I can tell.


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I've had sucess with laxative suppositories. They at least get things started...loon


----------

